# Seamaster 300 from 1964



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

Picked up this one in a trade with Gspotter. I've always been fond of this model of Seamaster. James serviced the watch first, and I'm pleased to say it's running very well indeed. The bezel was knackered, but I had a spare in my parts stash, so here it is with new bezel fitted.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Another nice one, Foggy


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I think I will always want one of these, but the price is a deterrent to me. There is a guy in Australia who bought a huge stock of NOS parts and has assembled a bunch of these. Beyond that there are a plethora of fakes floating around. I've gotten pertty good at spotting them, but as with everything else the counterfiters will only get better. Very nice Foggy.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Hello,

Here is mine that I had built up. I got the case, dial & hands from Australia and a serviced movement from Wales. Took some effort and money but well worth it. Basically, it's a brand new vintage watch.

Regards,

Justin.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The lugs are stunning!

A very nice watch and good pics. Goes well on the Nato


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Lovely Foggy, well done! I reaally like that; if I thought I could buy one without being taken for a ride I would consider it.

Did you get the parts from Watchco Justin? Very nice looking watch.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Yes, the NOS parts were from Watchco.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's just about my all time favourite divers watch and one that I would love to own. The price, and the fact that there are loads of fakes out there, really does put me off a bit though.

I used to have a homage watch made by a Japanese company called AM! (or possibly AMI) that I sold (with great regret) a couple of years ago. This had a Miyota automatic movement in it and was a very good watch. The company had the lug shape down to a T.

I keep looking for one on Ebay but without any success. Of course I could buy one from the same seller as I bought from before but I don't want to risk customs duties (which I always get lumbered with)! The seller was based in the far East. It would be an ideal candidate for a Bill Yao dial conversion.

Any chance of getting any of these Roy? I seem to remember that you were looking at stocking them some time ago. Or have I asked you this before? Sorry if I have!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice 300, Justin.

I went partially down the "watchco" road with one of my other 300's. I bought a new bezel from them to replace the one that is now on the example I got from James. The dial, hands and case were in lovely shape, so I opted to leave them as original. Here's how the watch looks.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Fantastic watch Foggy. That has the added bonus of being completely original.

Justin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

Very impressive Ian. I'm glad you like it


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I see two different versions of hands - which is correct or did the hands change in the SM300 during production?

Si


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Si

Both variants are correct for the vintage SM300's, although you're more likely to see the diamond hour hand variant (especially with the Watchco kits).

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Love the Seamaster and these are beauteous! Can anyone fill me in on Watchco? I'd love to get something like this for daily wear.


----------

